# 4300 Vs. F750



## a palustris (Jul 28, 2002)

What is the difference between an F750 with airbrakes, and an International 4300 with air brakes? Both trucks are rated for 33,000 lb GVW. How does each hold up to daily abuse? How is each to work on? Any other input would be apprecaited. Thank you-


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The new ford are built by International. Options are different, but you can get the same trans, and they will be offering an International engine.

Geoff


----------



## DZLSNOWANDICE (Jan 26, 2003)

Mostly it will depend on what engine you get. In both trucks you can get either CAT, an International DT sieries, probly a cummins. The Powerstroke in the Ford is built by international/navistar but the DT in the 4300 is probly the best. the DT's are older and very reliable the 6.0 L powerstroke is on its first year. the 7.3 L powerstroke has been dependable as well. I would get the 4300 but they are basicly the same truck as far as power trains go. get in each one decide which has the most visability, control, steering radius, PRICE, parts. that stuff

Frank


----------

